# Whats this fish???



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

New guessing game, just name the fish. As you will see this is not the usual game there is a difference.
Only freshwater predatory fish please, easy one to start smile. wink.gif


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Red Tail Catfish


Here is my picture


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Lima shovelnose?


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

ill tempered mutated sea bass?








score 1 for morpheus


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

koi???

samon?


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

its one of these, like maddyfish said.

View attachment 126302


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

peacock bass?


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeh its a red tail, think its Devon amazon's go, he's deff right with Sorubim lima


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Ok what are these, i want full latin names


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Morpheus said:


> its one of these, like maddyfish said.
> 
> View attachment 126302


........


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> Ok what are these, i want full latin names


Crenicichla regani

Think people arn't getting this game, post parts of fish that you think wil give it away, eg like the tail of a RTC or stripes on a tig :nod:


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

wayne the pain said:


> Ok what are these, i want full latin names


Crenicichla regani

Think people arn't getting this game, post parts of fish that you think wil give it away, eg like the tail of a RTC or stripes on a tig :nod:
[/quote]







Your up wayne


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

What was the odd ball thread too difficult? sheesh! lol


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

when ever poly post a fish, he kills the f*cking thing.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> Crenicichla regani
> 
> Think people arn't getting this game, *post parts of fish that you think wil give it away*, eg like the tail of a RTC or stripes on a tig :nod:


i like that ideal though


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The romper room of fish I.D.

:rasp: I kid! I kid!

Let me contribute...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

acestro... is that freshwater??? here's one!


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeh think your right Tink that is no freshwater fish. 
think i know yours but il wait to see if anyone else chimes in


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Ace, is that a Unicorn Tang (sorry no latin name, too busy to google :laugh: )

Tink, yours is a german blue ram, Mikrogeophagus ramirezi(sp?)


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

lol cool enough. I saved the Oddy from death by poly tho so were all back in buisness. I will play along in this one too.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ah, oops! This is just freshwater. Tibs got it anyhow, good work Tibs!

ToP


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

My turn to post? Am I supposed to post just a part of a fish?

If so, here you go and good luck! I dumbed it down a bit for you guys too :laugh:

View attachment 126683


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Tibs said:


> My turn to post? Am I supposed to post just a part of a fish?
> 
> If so, here you go and good luck! I dumbed it down a bit for you guys too :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 126683


A pregnant female livebearer!


----------



## 110 street (Apr 18, 2005)

looks like a pink pleco of some breed?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

100% Red Tail Catfish


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

Brachyrhaphis roseni


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> My turn to post? Am I supposed to post just a part of a fish?
> 
> If so, here you go and good luck! I dumbed it down a bit for you guys too :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 126683


A pregnant female livebearer!
[/quote]

...with a gonopodium?

Wayne got it, it is _Brachyrhapis roseni _ (one of my favourite fishes). I was going to include just the dorsal but I decided to include the gonopodium just so a few of you guys would be able to know that it was a Poeciliid.

Wayne, yours is _Potamotrygon falkneri_, c'mon bro, challenge me









I'll have to see if I can pull a Poly yet. This one shouldn't be too hard for the few that recognize the beautiful paterning of this fish. Its a little small I know, if I resized it though it would get all blurry :laugh:

View attachment 127058


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

Badis badis


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wayne the pain said:


> Badis badis


Nope


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I guess I dont recognize the patterning?


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

Dario dario


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wayne the pain said:


> Dario dario


Yep, good work!


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

_Nimbochromis livingstoni_


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

Tibs said:


> _Nimbochromis livingstoni_


Nice one Tibs, get one up


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

View attachment 127873


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

Paratheraps hartwegi


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Nope, close though.


----------

